# Are you a wrinklephobe?



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you worry about wrinkles and such?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh yes!!! But other than moisturizing and wearing SPF there's not much I can do as it's all done to genes at the end of the day.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you ever think about botox and other treatments like that? Would you ever consider getting it done?


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm still to young to worry about wrinkles but i have these annoying laugh lines above my lips on both sides that cake up with foundation and powder throughout the dayy!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd love to say no way but I really don't know. I WANT to be the type of person that's happy to age as nature intends...  but I'd be lying if I said I that's the way I feel atm. Maybe as I get older I will be more comfortable in my own skin no matter what wrinkles etc have developed over time.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't worry about them but I don't want any wrinkles.
I would never go to the extreme of botox or anything though to prevent/hide them. I probably prefer wrinkles over the really botoxed look, no offence.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 20, 2008)

When I was in my twenties, I vowed to age gracefully, accept whatever comes. That attitude changed when I turned 40.  I wouldn't say I'm a wrinklephobe; I don't look into the mirror everyday peering anxiously at each imagined wrinkle that crops up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but when I noticed shallow lines on my forehead that have always been there when I smile, laugh, or raise a single eyebrow just because I can getting deeper, I started looking for topical anti-wrinkle serums.  They've worked to a degree, but dynamic creases that appear by the facial expressions I make won't ever disappear completely unless I go the botox or surgical route.  I don't EVER want to inject poison or animal fat into my face or go under the knife to keep them at bay, however. That's where I draw the line.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes! I'm only 20 but I have a small army of anti-wrinkle creams and lotions. I'm obsessed.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, I do worry about them.  I don't seem to have very many right now.  I do have some creams for the eyes, but need to use them religiously.  Yes I would consider botox etc later in life.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 21, 2008)

oh yes i certainly am!

 im only 19 but i am noticing that my skin is starting to age.  i'm getting into the whole anti-aging skincare regime and trying to prevent and slow down the process as much as possible. wrinkles are unavoidable, but i still try to prevent it as much as i can.  i moved from acne skincare to anti-aging.

i cringe at my fine lines on my forehead and my undereyes scream student. lol my mom says im crazy when i say i can see wrinkles.. but u dont have to be 40 to have wrinkles.  fight them as soon as possible!  my mom started when she was young and she has aged gracefully and beautifully.  i hope to follow her.


----------



## baby_love (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_oh yes i certainly am!

 im only 19 but i am noticing that my skin is starting to age.  i'm getting into the whole anti-aging skincare regime and trying to prevent and slow down the process as much as possible. wrinkles are unavoidable, but i still try to prevent it as much as i can.  i moved from acne skincare to anti-aging.

i cringe at my fine lines on my forehead and my undereyes scream student. lol my mom says im crazy when i say i can see wrinkles.. but u dont have to be 40 to have wrinkles.  fight them as soon as possible!  my mom started when she was young and she has aged gracefully and beautifully.  i hope to follow her._

 
wow...you sound like me..I'm only 18 and I already use anti aging stuff.  I get so worried because I have little lines under my eyes and they bother me SO much.  my mom says I'm crazy too lol.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 21, 2008)

no not yet. i haven't noticed any wrinkles at all. I have gray hairs though. That drives me crazy.

I figure by the time I see a wrinkle pop up I'll go and worry about it then. I have too much to worry about as it is, I can't afford wrinkle creams. All this stress will probably make me wrinkle prematurely anyways.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2008)

I personally don't fee like I need to worry about wrinkles. I hate to say it but : black don't crack! or w/e lol!
My parents are both over 45 and though they have some grays, they could pass for 39 and a half.

But I wam going to be a plastic surgeon. and you can't be givin someone a facelift when your cheeks sag down to your cankles. I'm just sayin


----------



## baby_love (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I personally don't fee like I need to worry about wrinkles. I hate to say it but : black don't crack! or w/e lol!
My parents are both over 45 and though they have some grays, they could pass for 39 and a half.

But I wam going to be a plastic surgeon. and you can't be givin someone a facelift when your cheeks sag down to your cankles. I'm just sayin_

 
My mom and I always talk about how African American's have the most amazingly gorgeous skin! Lucky ducks. it always looks so smooth.


----------



## aeni (Feb 21, 2008)

Ha! I just got lifecasted today and after pulling the positive out I looked at myself and said 2 things "God - I look straight up like my mom - and is that a wrinkle?!"

I'm the least expressive person but already have the telltale aging signs - my skin texture's changed on my cheeks and I have the little wrinkle by my ears showing.  Totally thinking about getting work done later on.


----------



## nai (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm paranoid about it right now. im 26 and have a lot of wrinkles under my eyes and on my forehead for my age.  my makeup cakes into the creases an hour after i put it on!  i've tried a few anti-aging products already but none of them work. i wear spf everyday.  i think that there is no proven anti-wrinkle cream out there. i've spent alot of money on so many creams already.  i wouldn't ever go to the extreme of botox though.  creams are okay cause it's only topical. anything besides that is too extreme for me.


----------



## user79 (Feb 21, 2008)

I just make sure to use an spf daily, otherwise - whatever, I don't worry about it that much.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 21, 2008)

I have some fine lines starting to form under my eyes. I swear they just appeared one day! I am in the market for a better/richer eye cream but other than that I'm not too worried... Worrying causes more wrinkles!


----------



## alb40 (Feb 21, 2008)

its funny because i just started wearing makeup at the age 40 and I never noticed wrinkles until now.  Everyone else thinks Im nuts but I can see them and I dont like them.  My eyelids are getting droopy too.


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 22, 2008)

Huge wrinklephobe here... especially around the forehead and eyes. I get so nervous applying and removing makeup because I dont want to pull the eye skin too much because that is one of the worst things you can do!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 22, 2008)

NO!!! I have eye creases. Deep ones ....you can look at my face and see that I have laughed alot in my life.  I'm 45, I am secure with my age. I do not believe in injecting botulism in my face. Some of those people who shoot botox in repeatedly have small, sagging "dead areas" now. Your face is supposed to move and be expressive. I have smooth skin, but I do have some wrinkles. They will get worse. I still will be viewed as a beautiful, valuable woman. In my current profession, experience is valued. I look experienced. I don't want to look like a 25 year old blank slate. I don't want to look like I fear aging. I want to look proud and fearless. Issac Mizrahi said "Nothing ages a woman more than a face lift. First off, you got to be old enough to have gotten a facelift."  You can always tell-or atleast I can-when people have had work. Especially facelifts,eyelifts, browlifts, and nose jobs.
Sure I want to look my best-for my age. I do take care of my skin. I am not a victim of every new skin fad, and the beauty treatments I use must have evidence that they actually do something. I am very practical. I do believe in exfoliation, pigmentation control and zinc and titanium based sunscreens.  I don't need a surgical intervention. My face is not diseased and aging is not a disease. I do not lose value because I have gained life experience. I have gained confidence over the years. I am a former model, I don't compare my face or body to what it was 20 years ago. I have a more mature beauty. the women I admire also don't place their value on the past and their looks-they have inner substance. 
I'm more interested in beauty than when I made my living peddling it. Yes, I am vain to a certain extent and I do spend much of my income of makeup. The makeup I wear enhances what I do have, and it is also "trust worthy" and appropriate for work. It is aging for a woman over 30 to have sparkles on every part of her face or super bright colours. It is flattering to not be overdone and play up assets. For me, eyes and lips. I do have hooded lids now and use a deep colour in the crease-and it looks dead sexy. Hooded , somewhat crepey lids can have that"bedroom" eye effect if you know what you are doing. I also look for natural lip colours-pink browns, bricknudes, tanpeachy things. I have full lips and not wearing bright pink or red and wearing more natural colours makes tham look fuller. I also rely on makeup bases with dimethicone (a silicone product which smoothes skin) and a light foundation that matches my skin exactly.  
I am not going to be poker faced or poked with needles. I'm middle aged, I'm hot, I'm sexy and I have wrinkles-and I am okay with them.


----------



## redambition (Feb 22, 2008)

the only ones i worry about are the frown lines i get on my forehead when my skin gets too dry - but a good moisturising session and a lot of water intake removes them.

i'm nearly 25 and the most "anti-aging" i get is using creams that contain antioxidants like vitamin e... because i have a night cream with vit e that is just so luxuriously thick and great for my skin. i have tried some proper anti-aging creams and i don't like them, nor do i feel i need them.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 

 
_My mom and I always talk about how African American's have the most amazingly gorgeous skin! Lucky ducks. it always looks so smooth._

 
it's the cocoa butter.


----------



## Briar (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh chocolategoddess, you are tooo funny!!!

I don't worry too much about wrinkles most days.  I do have my "eek, I look old" moments but overall I don't mind them too much.  Most people tell me I look about 5-10 years younger than I am so I guess I'm in a good place.

I love my grey hairs, and will welcome a whole head of silver, unfortunately I don't like the color the rest of my hair is (dishwater brown) so until it is all silver, I'll continue to color.  Not trying to hide my age, just trying to brighten up my hair.


----------



## frances92307 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm thirty five and very grey....so of course i get my hair colored.  I'm doing pretty good on wrinkles other than the laugh lines, I have none.  Staying out of the sun and using my anti aging creams is doing some good.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I personally don't fee like I need to worry about wrinkles. I hate to say it but : black don't crack! or w/e lol!
My parents are both over 45 and though they have some grays, they could pass for 39 and a half.

But I wam going to be a plastic surgeon. and you can't be givin someone a facelift when your cheeks sag down to your cankles. I'm just sayin_

 
*YOUR PARENTS ARE OVER FORTY-FIVE BUT THEY LOOK THIRTY-NINE AND A HALF?!?  *











  You sound like one of my kids!  

Seriously, I think it's very possible to age gracefully and look your best at every stage of life.  Why fight your age?  Why not embrace it and accept yourself for who you are?

Having said that, I do take care of myself and I have had to adjust my skin care routine to accomodate the changes in my skin.  I've used Retin-A for years, mostly to combat adult acne but also to prevent wrinkles and decrease discoloration.  I also use sunscreen every day, don't tan and don't smoke.  Plus, I'm blessed with good genes.  

I do understand why someone might want Botox.  Once, I heard about a woman who'd had issues with chronic pain and stress and it all took a toll on her face.  She had deep furrows between her brows, which made her look always angry---or sad---even when she was very happy.  She had Botox between her brows and it made her look softer, happier and certainly not stressed or angry.  In her case, the Botox actually let her be herself and let her face reflect who she was on the inside.  

The thing that worries me about the emphasis on anti-aging in cosmetics, society, the media, etc. is that it can be just another way for women to feel inadequate over a natural and inevitable life process and to hate themselves as a result.  It takes a lot of self-confidence and self-esteem to be able to embrace one's wrinkles, to look at crow's feet as laugh lines and to age gracefully.  That isn't always easy when we're constantly told that we aren't good enough because we don't look like Photoshopped models and celebrities in the magazines.  

I guess I am a bit concerned about the young women who seem so worried about wrinkles.  I think you're all being very prudent to take care of your skin now because there will be a big payoff when you get older.  Make sure  you use sunscreen---even if you have darker skin---to prevent wrinkles and, more importantly, skin cancer.  Don't suntan!  Don't lie out in the sun and don't think that suntan booths are any better---they're actually worse in terms of exposure to harmful UV radiation.  If your skin is acne-prone, do check with your health care provider to get a prescription for a retinoid.  If you have clear skin and don't need a prescription-strength retinoid, look for an over-the-counter retinol.  Follow the directions in correct use of retinoids and retinols because they can irritate your skin.  And don't smoke.  

Do younger women need anti-aging treatments?  It depends on the woman, her lifestyle, where she lives, even her genetics.  For the most part, I don't think most women in their late teens or twenties need serious anti-aging products---just common sense and good skin care.  I also heard about a young woman who enjoyed tanning, in spite of the risk of cancer and wrinkles, and said she'd just get Botox eventually to take care of her wrinkles.  Um---that's not going to do it.  

I think if you're motivated to take care of yourself when you're young to prevent further problems---and you're being realistic---then it's not a concern.  The quest for anti-aging when you're still young becomes a problem, though, when you are motivated out of fear or self-loathing.  Believe me, you don't want to waste your life hating the way you look and then, when you do hit middle age, realize how pretty you were but that you just never knew it.  Then again, self-love can never come too late and it's wonderful to be able to embrace yourself---and your wrinkles---as you get older.

Off the soapbox.


----------



## .k. (Feb 28, 2008)

i am! everyone thinks im crazy cuz im only 20! but i have smile lines well just on the left side. but im worried about under my eyes where i see little creepy lines of death! im going to moisturize till death do us part! lol


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 28, 2008)

I couldn't agree with Kuuipo more. I think that in a very strange way, wrinkles are something to be proud of. I am too young to be worrying about wrinkles, but I think it's important to take care of your skin. If they come, they should be accepted knowing you have done what you can to prevent them. Aging is supposed to be a beautiful thing in life, not something that doesn't make you beautiful.


----------



## claire87john (Jul 5, 2013)

a little i guess... usually i don't think about it - and then i see a close up photograph of my face in good light and VOILA - my age shows.
	i'm trying to look at them in a unconventional way... as badges of honor i got from laughing my whole life  but the music industry's youth obsession makes it difficult to see it that way sometimes.


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm just getting used to my first wrinkles, and dealing with them. I'm worried that I'm not doing enough to prevent them  From everything on the market, I have no idea what really works.


----------



## IHughes (Nov 24, 2013)

I've got super good skin for my age, due to great genes and skincare from my early twenties. I've also never smoked, drunk or gone out much and have never sunbathed or tanned or anything. I think all that helps.  I'm now 31 and with certain thick makeup I get smile lines I don't have bare faced. I also get creases with some undereye concealers which annoys me too. I don't worry much at the moment, only that my boyfriend is much younger than me so by the time he decides to get married I may look wrinklier than now. I know it sounds like a silly thing, but I don't fret, just continue with good skincare


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 9, 2013)

For those of you who are seriously into wrinkle prevention, apart from the usual advice (looking after your skin well and keeping hydrated), there are a few things which I've observed personally to have fantastic effects.  Firstly Retin A creams are incredible, but tend to be a bit rough on sensitive skin.  If you can tolerant one, get one and use it!  Secondly, hyperbaric oxygen facials.  Spas will use a machine which uses high-pressurized oxygen infused with botanical, vitamin, mineral, and nutrient extracts applied to the face and neck, in a pressurised burst.  It makes a stunning difference.  Sure, you need to keep having them to maintain the effect over time, but they're really very impressive.


----------



## pandabear99 (Aug 6, 2014)

I am actually very proud of my wrinkles. Some make me look like I'm smiling when I'm not. Haha
  I used to not care, but now that I am older and wrinkles are starting to become more prominent, it will get to me on my bad days. I have been doing my daily facial massages, masks, and anti-aging serums that have definitely been helping though. I am really loving this new triple action serum from humble + lavi. I seriously wake up with tighter feeling skin.


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 31, 2014)

No.
  Why? - Haven't had time to worry about lines and wrinkles.  I believe worry and stress cause the wrinkles in the first place and genes then take over!
  I am hoping that my Monsia Advanced Skin Renewal System regime will continue to hold lines and wrinkles at bay.   The day cream has a SPF-15 so I wear a hat in the sun.   I also stopped wearing foundation, powder, blush etc in 1988.   Now all I wear is eyeliner and mascara, no other makeup on top of my day cream.   The face feels so clean and fresh.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 23, 2014)

I've always taken really good care of my skin. Since I basically hit puberty, I've worn SPF. I've always been more of a night owl so I stay out of the sun by nature. I've also dabbled in retinoids and have settled on Differin. I'm almost 30 and it's pretty impossible to tell my age. I still have the finest of lines creeping up under my eyes, though, and they drive me nuts!!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 24, 2014)

makeupmonster said:


> I've always taken really good care of my skin. Since I basically hit puberty, I've worn SPF. I've always been more of a night owl so I stay out of the sun by nature. I've also dabbled in retinoids and have settled on Differin. I'm almost 30 and it's pretty impossible to tell my age. I still have the finest of lines creeping up under my eyes, though, and they drive me nuts!!!


 When you're almost 50 you MIGHT have wrinkles or fine lines to worry about.  At your age you should just enjoy your looks!


----------



## Lin1018 (Sep 24, 2014)

I've just read through all the above posts - I think I am right is saying that ALL of you are below 40.   From someone who is 60+ this is what I have done most of my life and continue to do now:
  1.   Love life and all it brings
  2.   Don't smoke and only drink alcohol in moderation (smoking makes you screw up your eyes and alcohol apparently dries the skin)
  3.   Try and get as much sleep as possible
  4.   Drink a lot of water
  5.   Try and eat healthily, but restrict yourself to small quantities across protein, carbs and fruit and veg.   Try and eat 3 meals a day and DON'T graze.
  6.   Last but not least use a good skincare range.   I use Monsia Advanced Skin Renewal System.   I used to use the Simple range of products but felt that I needed something more substantial and browsing the internet I came across Monsia.   Very happy with the product and my skin feels soft, smooth and I no longer wear foundation and powder - great, the skin can breath!


----------



## BabblingBunny (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm a huge wrinklephobe. I think it stems from my depression and anxiety. In my dumb brain I'm thinking, well, I am socially awkward, scared of many things, pretty down on myself a lot, I don't feel like I have a personality that anyone would want to be around me. I end up thinking, well, at least I'm pretty, like that's my only redeeming quality. In reality, I'm compassionate, love animals, very helpful, but no one really sees that because I'm pretty scared of social interaction.  

  I have lots of serums and creams, I dermaroll, use acid peels etc. to combat skin issues. I know people with wrinkles are still beautiful, but I'm terrified of growing old.  Sorry for rambling. I know this wrinklephobe thread wasn't supposed to take a depressing turn like this. 

  Luckily, my boyfriend recently got a good job, so when the benefits kick in, I can get on medication again and hopefully get out of this way of thinking.... so yay for that!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 22, 2014)

BabblingBunny said:


> I'm a huge wrinklephobe. I think it stems from my depression and anxiety. In my dumb brain I'm thinking, well, I am socially awkward, scared of many things, pretty down on myself a lot, I don't feel like I have a personality that anyone would want to be around me. I end up thinking, well, at least I'm pretty, like that's my only redeeming quality. In reality, I'm compassionate, love animals, very helpful, but no one really sees that because I'm pretty scared of social interaction.
> 
> I have lots of serums and creams, I dermaroll, use acid peels etc. to combat skin issues. I know people with wrinkles are still beautiful, but I'm terrified of growing old.  Sorry for rambling. I know this wrinklephobe thread wasn't supposed to take a depressing turn like this.
> 
> Luckily, my boyfriend recently got a good job, so when the benefits kick in, I can get on medication again and hopefully get out of this way of thinking.... so yay for that!


  Bunny, I just saw this post tonight and wanted to say that I think I understand how you feel. The way my life is right now, I feel like one of the only things that I have going for me is still looking fairly young and pretty.  Even the pretty part is questionable in my mind because I've gained a lot of weight the past few years.  So the young thing is huge for me.  I am starting to see some signs of aging and it terrifies me, also. I don't know how to be an older looking person.  My identity is so strongly tied to being pretty that the idea of looking even middle-aged is very depressing.  What we think is pretty is drummed into our mind by others so it's not surprising that many of us thing looking older is not attractive.  I'm trying to get myself to feel that it won't be awful to look older. Maybe there's a book somewhere that tells how to deal with it.  If I find one I'll let you know!


----------



## BabblingBunny (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi burghchick!  Thanks so much for posting! I was just sitting here and nodding at everything you wrote. It's always good to know one isn't alone.   I can definitely relate to the weight gain. Ugh, I've gained about 60 pounds since high school. Though I was about 100 then, so I'm not extremely over weight, but for 5'2", I feel huge.  I'm trying to work out and eat less, but it's so hard to get motivated with the depression. Vicious cycle.  I have to say, I'm happy for the cooler weather. I can hide in my hoodies.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 23, 2014)

Definitely will not go anywhere near botox!   I honestly believe that the more you stress about wrinkles the more you get.   I just try to relax, accept that age changes our skin, for some of us faster and for others slower.   I am blessed, I do have some lines but for my age I have been told I do not have as many as I should!!   My husband is my best moral booster, he says that I still look like 20 years less than my age.   Use a really good range of skincare.   My friend Rhiannon suggested Monsia Advanced Skin Renewal System which I first purchased several months ago and I am very pleased that I did.   Will be placing my order for some more very soon.


----------



## shimshams (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't actively worry about wrinkles, but I'm generally not a fan of getting old and getting them. Like obviously, as long as I don't die young it's kinda unavoidable. Sooo I want to look as young as I can for as long as possible. I am 23, and trying to learn a lot about my skin so I can give it what it needs to heal. I have to deal with large, painful acne; really oily skin and tons of dark spots/scars so I feel like whatever routine I develop - every component needs to be taking care of one of those issues. I want to add in anti-aging creams and definitely sunscreen. I'm ashamed to say I basically never wear it. :/ I've neglected myself for a very long time.

  I don't know if I'd do botox...not too keen on needles going in my face. XD


----------



## Dave K (Oct 27, 2014)

No, but my wife is.  She is always commenting on the deep lines on my face. So, I tried this product to see if it would make her happy.  It will tighten the skin while it dries.  It not a mask or film.  Its a topical solution and does this to me. I am 56 years old and if you are looking to try something  different, let me know.  These pictures are about 10 minutes apart.  It provides a temporary correction that can last all day.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 27, 2014)

Not right now. But ask me again in 10 years!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Oct 29, 2014)

BabblingBunny said:


> Hi burghchick!  Thanks so much for posting! I was just sitting here and nodding at everything you wrote. It's always good to know one isn't alone.   I can definitely relate to the weight gain. Ugh, I've gained about 60 pounds since high school. Though I was about 100 then, so I'm not extremely over weight, but for 5'2", I feel huge.  I'm trying to work out and eat less, but it's so hard to get motivated with the depression. Vicious cycle.  I have to say, I'm happy for the cooler weather. I can hide in my hoodies.


  You and me both! So glad to wear long sleeves and pants.  And of course, boots!


----------



## AnneOyer (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't worry about wrinkle that much because I am confident about the moisturizer and other skin care products that I use. I am very particular on what products I use and I only pick those that can give me more good results rather than bad ones. The very first thing I check when I purchased skincare products are the ingredients if it is skin-friendly or not.


----------



## Jodylicious (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, i am.
  I am 23 currently, and smile lines are my biggest fear. I can already see them, and now i smile less lol 

  About the treatment, No, i don't think i'd ever get botox because i don't like the idea of it. But when the time comes if they develop something better, i would consider it.


----------

